# Tari at NAMM show 2014!



## TARI (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear VI friends,
I will be with Best Service at NAMM show 2014 introducing a new product at BFA booth Nr. 6514 .. I will be glad meeting you up. 
http://www.bestservice.de/en/news.html# ... _show_2014

This new product is something I have been dreaming of since I started developing sample libraries in 2005. Cannot wait to share. Absolutely excited! >8o 

Thanks,

Tari


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2014)

Good luck, Eduardo!


----------



## mk282 (Jan 16, 2014)

TARI @ 16.1.2014 said:


> This new product is something I have been dreaming of since I started developing sample libraries in 2005. Cannot wait to share. Absolutely excited! >8o



Now you made me curious as well! Hope it's going to be available for Kontakt


----------



## IFM (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome! I will be working there so when I get a moment I'll come by to meet you! I just bought two more of your libraries.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 16, 2014)

See you there Tari.


----------



## gpax (Jan 16, 2014)

I will definitely see you there, Tari : )

Greg


----------



## TARI (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you! So many people I know here since 2004 but never met. Really excited! 

mk282, yes, Kontakt


----------



## Chris Hein (Jan 17, 2014)

"...Living next door to Tari..."
CERVEZA!

This will finally be a NAMM Show with some real news.
Exiting new products which haven't been announced before.

Chris Hein


----------



## TARI (Jan 17, 2014)

Chris Hein @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> "...Living next door to Tari..."
> CERVEZA!
> 
> This will finally be a NAMM Show with some real news.
> ...


Oh yeah! We will have fun together mate...again!!! :D
CERVEZA! o-[][]-o


----------



## Ben H (Jan 21, 2014)

So does anyone know what Tari's news is?

Oh wait, NAMM is not until Thursday. My bad :oops:


----------



## tmm (Jan 23, 2014)

Waiting to hear what the announcement is!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes! Out with it! :D


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Cantus, Gregorian Chants???? VERY VERY excited to hear this! I have a project coming up later this year and will need some Gregorian Chants.


----------



## njO (Jan 23, 2014)

.... and Altus, the Voice of Renaissance! I am sure both of these are excellent.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 23, 2014)

Are those confirmed? (Cantus & Atlus) Ore are you making them up on the go ? 

Edit: ARRRRR. Should have followed the link in the first post! Nice!


----------



## SirKen (Jan 23, 2014)

MA-Simon @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> Are those confirmed? (Cantus & Atlus) Ore are you making them up on the go ?
> 
> Edit: ARRRRR. Should have followed the link in the first post! Nice!



They are right here!

http://www.bestservice.de/en/news.html# ... _show_2014


----------



## ysnyvz (Jan 23, 2014)

More info and demos 
http://www.bestservice.de/en/cantus.html


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Great demos! Hopefully we'll see a video soon and some more isolated demos, but from what I've heard so far I think there is a great chance that Cantus shall be mine next month. Hopefully it will be a downloadable product?


----------



## bltpyro (Jan 23, 2014)

Re: Cantus "Words can be combined with true legato playing while the corresponding vowel is automatically selected"

That sounds great!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 23, 2014)

+1 (is that permitted?)

Anyway looking forward to these both!!! o-[][]-o


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 23, 2014)

The Cantus demos sound brilliant. I liked the Ivan Torrent and Fran Soto demos a lot. Can't wait to see and hear more of the new libraries.

I just noticed to that Cantus will be for Kontakt.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cantus sounds awesome. I wish I needed it as it seems it would be a joy to play with.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking forward to the new vocal libs man! I get many comments on Shevannai.

Hey, I really enjoyed seeing you on this interview this morning.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 24, 2014)

How fun for SaintJoe to meet Eduardo Tarilonte and vice versa. I always enjoy SaintJoes walkthroughs because he gets really enthused about Tari's libraries. I got the feeling that Tari feels the same way about watching those vids too. A fun video interview to watch.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jan 24, 2014)

paulmatthew @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> How fun for SaintJoe to meet Eduardo Tarilonte and vice versa. I always enjoy SaintJoes walkthroughs because he gets really enthused about Tari's libraries. I got the feeling that Tari feels the same way about watching those vids too. A fun video interview to watch.



I agree, Paul.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Eduardo, again a great deal and a hard work.
Congratulations.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 26, 2014)

"I always enjoy SaintJoes walkthroughs"


ah, that was you. :D :D :twisted: :D :D 8) 




you cannot imagine how quick a human being can click with a mouse until you saw me click one of his "walkthroughs" away :D :D 

But no offense to you intended, Paul. o-[][]-o


----------



## Ryan99 (Jan 26, 2014)

That's not only him who likes Saint Joe's walkthroughs, I like them too...

He plays a lot of the patches of a library, so it gives me a good idea of the sound and the possibilities.


----------



## Consona (Jan 26, 2014)

ERA II?




My credit card is ready for action. :D


----------



## cacophonix (Jan 26, 2014)

*Best Service Engine?*

I deeply appreciate Tari's work.

One thing I can't stop asking myself is "what about Engine?" ; Tari's libraries were the only reason I bought products for this platform. Seeing that new Best Service products are being developed for Kontakt Player again, I would like to know if public statements about Engine's future have been made?
Do you know the reason for this change of direction?
Is Tari will port his Best Service Engine libraries back to Kontakt?

Yes, I know, a lot of questions! Please note that I am not complaining, I am just wondering


----------



## mk282 (Jan 26, 2014)

I would suspect that extensive scripting, which Engine cannot do, is the reason last few Tari libs are on Kontakt.

A very easy choice when complexity of his work is taken into account.


----------



## TARI (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow guys...I have no words to express my gratitude for all your kind words. Cantus is absolutely a dream come true for me. I have been wishing to sample such a library since I started in 2005 as mentioned before. Absolutely happy with the result. Since I just have my mobile phone, I won't be able to put new demos, videos or info till I am back the 4th of February, but you could find all info at bestservice website including 2 Altus demos.
Thanks again, really!! You've made me happy 

Tari


----------



## karoldvl (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Best Service Engine?*



cacophonix @ Sun Jan 26 said:


> Is Tari will port his Best Service Engine libraries back to Kontakt?



I share your sentiment.That would be awesome workflowwise. One of the best ethnic winds (DW) I know among all the platforms. I suppose porting old products would be a (too) big investment though.


----------

